# Spotting at 3 mos post-partum



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

I posted the poll asking when you got your first ppaf several days ago b/c I was having some fertile looking mucous. Now it is tinged with pink blood. This has been going on for a few days now and it doesn't seem to be increasing. I'm 3 mos pp. Any ideas? I'm thinking I'll just start charting my mucous (temps would be way wacky right now) and see what happens.


----------



## pumpkinpie99 (Sep 15, 2004)

I had light pink spotting for a couple of days when I was 4 months postpartum. I spotted again lightly one other time (I think around 7-8 months) I didn't get my first PPAF until almost 13 months pp. I think spotting can be totally normal if you're breastfeeding and haven't had your first PPAF.


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

I can't help, but I wanted to chime in...the exact same thing is happening with me right now @ 10 weeks pp. Hope it's not AF yet!


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

It went away! I guess it was just random spotting. Happened in early pg too, and everything was fine.


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybean* 
I can't help, but I wanted to chime in...the exact same thing is happening with me right now @ 10 weeks pp. Hope it's not AF yet!

Me too! My daughter was born one day after yours, (actually, it was 1am, so maybe only a couple hours after!) and I've been spotting maybe the past week. I thought it was my period, just really super light. So what the heck is this? Just a little taste of what we have been missing (not really!) for the past year?


----------

